

Come to the Silicon Valley Google Wave Discussion lunch today (5/31) - mat3
http://www.socializr.com/event/976099347
Come, Bring a Friend and let's discuss Google Wave over lunch.<p>Please use the following link: http://www.socializr.com/event/976099347 to RSVP.<p>Feel free to forward to anyone who might be interested.
======
mat3
Come, Bring a Friend and let's discuss Google Wave over lunch.

Please use the following link: <http://www.socializr.com/event/976099347> to
RSVP.

Feel free to forward to anyone who might be interested.

